# carbon fiber



## btboone (Mar 17, 2007)

This is my first successful trial with carbon fiber.  I've tried before with poor results.  I might have to check into doing a pen with it in my "spare" time.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 17, 2007)

That is stunning!


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 17, 2007)

Ring looks good-----the spare time thing----funny


----------



## CaptG (Mar 17, 2007)

That is really nice.  What is this spare time???


----------



## ashaw (Mar 17, 2007)

Bruce

It looks great.  But what are the steps that you use to proctect yourself from the air borne fibers.


----------



## btboone (Mar 17, 2007)

Alan, I am getting the carbon fiber premade into a laminated sheet so there are no loose fibers.  I had tried the loose cloth before, and it moved around and unravelled when trying to inlay it.  It was a big sloppy mess.

Gary, you're right.  Spare time is hard to come by.  It usually happens when I work aggressively to catch up on orders and the rest of the country is having bad weather.


----------



## cozee (Mar 17, 2007)

Awesome! I have to admit I haven't looked at your site until now. I am amazed at the quality, technology, and creativety of your work. Been thinking of getting a new wedding set for our 30th in a couple of years . . . .!!


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 17, 2007)

That is a beautiful ring.


----------



## Huzzah (Mar 17, 2007)

Man, that is a nice ring, I really like it.

As usual, nice job.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 17, 2007)

Bruce that is a spectacular piece of work, as always![]


----------



## chigdon (Mar 17, 2007)

Bruce, that is awesome.  I will have to come check it out soon.


----------



## btboone (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks guys.  Come on by Chris.  There's bound to be other cool uses for this stuff.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 17, 2007)

As usual Bruce, you're out there on the edge.  Beautiful ring.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow beautiful work there Bruce![]


----------



## MDWine (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow... stunning...
and all on a Jet Mini huh??? []
Nice!


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 23, 2007)

[:0] MY , Stunning ! I would order one, but I don't even wear my wedding ring no more. 
Gets in the way of my golf glove and turning. (pisses the Mrs. off)

I will have to order that captive turning ring tool []


----------



## btboone (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks Anthony.  I was pleased with it.  I had some trials where it really didn't work at all.  I was ready to give up on it until I stumbled upon the new technique.  I haven't seen anyone else doing them in titanium.  I've seen in white gold but not titanium.  I think they would be big with the cycling, motorcycle, and car modifier sets.  Maybe even golf people!


----------



## Mikey (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by btboone_
> <br />Thanks guys.  Come on by Chris.  There's bound to be other cool uses for this stuff.



I've tried to get fiber samples from a few people with no luck. (Even when I'm willing to pay) I figured I would just use the cloth, slather some resin to keep the fibers grouped, cut, wrap around a blank, then embed in resin like you would with a snakeskin blank. Of course, it sounds good in theory.

I've been eyeing hose rings for some time now and with each passing day, the choices get harder to make.[]


----------



## JohnDrayton (Mar 24, 2007)

Be super careful with carbon fiber work, the resins used to bind the carbon fibers are very very toxic, and the carbon fibers themselves are toxic!!, if you breath any of the fibers they never leave your lungs but imbed themselves and stay forever!  I would never consider using carbon fiber for any hobby work!!!


----------



## Mikey (Mar 24, 2007)

John, not sure if you need specific resins, or just a resin in general. As I read about the CF, it appears that there are many different processes depending on your application. In addition, because of the super huge military need for CF and a shortage, they are making fiberglass sheets that looks exactly like CF that costs a fraction of what real CF costs. I wonder if that may work better.[?]


----------



## Alexander (Mar 26, 2007)

I gotta have me one of those !!  Very Cool. Is the metal titanium, silver, platinum??, Sorry I just looked at your site. Titanium, very nice.


----------



## btboone (Mar 26, 2007)

Yup.  Titanium indeed.  John, without getting too specific, I don't have the issue of loose fibers or resin in my process.  It took a while to find that process.


----------



## Alexander (Mar 27, 2007)

Bruce, I book marked your site. I love it. Beautiful work ! With your hardwood rings, and carbon fiber, what type of finish do you use over the inlay? I am sure its less durable than the classic or laser engraved ones, but the work is wonderfully done.
Surely you have an IAP discount???


----------



## btboone (Mar 27, 2007)

I use CA as the finish.  It polishes out nicely and has good hardness.  For a wood ring, I could even use a piece that you supply if you like.  I'll take care of my IAP buds.


----------



## twoofakind (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks great Bruce. I've been meaning to come by and order a ring from you, but other things always come up....its that spare time thing again....
Andy


----------



## btboone (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm usually here Andy.  I feel like Martha Stewart in house arrest sometimes. []


----------

